# ISPConfig 3 auf "Mini-Cloud-Server" installieren



## Andreas97 (12. Apr. 2018)

Hi. Man kann ja in der Theorie ISPConfig 3 auch auf diesem *3-Euro-Cloud-Server* (CX11) von Hetzner installieren, kann man das machen oder ist dieser dafür zu unterdimensioniert?

Die System Requirements kenne ich, ich bin mir aber leider trotzdem nicht sicher ob das so läuft - er hat ja nur 2 GB RAM.

Ich möchte darauf nur statische bzw. sehr wenig besuchte Websites hosten.


----------



## wotan2005 (12. Apr. 2018)

machbar schon, da ISPConfig ja nur eine Reine verwaltungssoftware ist, aber ob das Spassmacht dann dort die Webseiten drauf zubesuchen, ist sicherlich eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2018)

Ich denke mal das sollte ohne weiteres gehen, wie @wotan2005 aber angemerkt hat sollte man keine Wunder bei der Geschwindigkeit erwarten. ISPConfig selbst braucht auch nahezu keinen RAM, ist im Grunde ja nur eine website plus ein 1 minuten cronjob. Was RAM braucht sind die verwalteten Dienste wie web, mail und DNS. Mail braucht am meisten RAM (wegen amavis + ClamAV), dann kommt web und am wenigsten braucht DNS. Generell würde der volle Stack aucg auf 1GB laufen, macht aber wenig Spaß.


----------



## Andreas97 (18. Apr. 2018)

Kleines Feedback: Läuft erstaunlich gut ohne Dienste wie Mail und DNS.

Nur kleinere Websites in Verbindung mit PHP und Nginx mit 4 x 2 GB SQL-Datenbanken sind gar kein Problem.  Das Auto-Install-Script für ISPConfig sollte man aber eher nicht nehmen, nur durch manuelles installieren lief alles.


----------



## wotan2005 (18. Apr. 2018)

hört sich aber weniger nach einem Problem von Install-Script an, als das es mit den Install-Scripten für Verwaltungpanel generell dort ein Problem gibt. Den im Hetzner-Forum berichten auch einige Leute von Probleme auf den Cloudservern mit der Installation/Betrieb von CPanel und Plesk.


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2018)

Daher empfehle ich auch immer den manuellen Weg nach perfect setup, denn nur so erkennt man gleich wenn es bei einem Schritt hakt und kann gegensteuern.


----------

